# Boss Snow Plows Toyota Tacoma



## App SnowRemoval (Dec 16, 2009)

I keep hearing people say to put a boss snow plow on my 07 tacoma but i havent seen an application on there website so i dont understand what people are talking about.I saw one guy with a jeep wangler that a a boss v plow 7.5 on it and i would love to have one but i am just wondering if anybody nows a way too. Thanks


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry, we don't offer an undercarriage for that application.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can do anything you set your mind to, example a Vee on a Jeep wrangler. The manufacturers would produce a mount for your truck if they thought it was a viable application. Believe me they want all the fits they can get. The fact that Boss does not offer a mount for a vehicle is a good sign they are not compatible ((normally due to weight) with your vehicle.

Again you can figure out a way to make a custom mount for the plow (again the Jeep) but be prepared for the negative consequences.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

They used to make one but I heard it got recalled.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Aw....I was hoping to see a Tacoma get plowed. 


Tacomas are good commuter vehicles....but other manufacturers make real trucks for plowing, hauling, and such. 

-Phillip


----------

